# Are people with SA less inhibitted in intimate situations?



## path0gen (Jun 28, 2006)

Without being overly graphic or otherwise crude, I've noticed that when I'm alone with a significant other, fling, etc. that I'm an entirely different person, without inhibitions, shyness or trepidation. The theme seems to be persistant based on some other SA afflicted individuals with whome I've discussed the topic. It's like sex is a physical pill that alleviates anxiety and is one of the few activities we can do that doesn't inspire us to panic and/or focus entirely on our own psychosis. 

Does anyone else react the same way to intimacy? Or am I just some sort of perverted freak. :um


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

Sure, an ex once mentioned that she had no idea I was "such a sexual being". I guess she didn't expect shy lil ole me to be so.. enthusiastic in bed.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

*re: Are people with SA less inhibited in intimate situations*

haha no way. I have a hard time just being nekkid in a shower. Throw another person in the room and it's the most awkward, uncomfortable thing in the world.


----------



## GTI79 (Feb 2, 2004)

*re: Are people with SA less inhibited in intimate situations*

So I'm not the only one who gets a little more frisky in the bedroom?









too bad it's been..........eh n/m depressing thought :sigh


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

*re: Are people with SA less inhibited in intimate situations*

Yep, I'm definitely less inhibited. However, I'm still terrible at "intimate situations" so I think I'm nervous and inhibited enough :sigh


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

If I ever find myself in an intimate situation I think I would be very into it.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

*re: Are people with SA less inhibited in intimate situations*

1. I've never been in an intimate situation.
2. One of my biggest fears is sexual failure if that situation ever happens.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: re: Are people with SA less inhibited in intimate situat*



PGVan said:


> 1. I've never been in an intimate situation.
> 2. One of my biggest fears is sexual failure if that situation ever happens.


Same lol. Not so much the failure part of myself, more the failure of being "too fast" and not not being able to get the girl off.


----------



## NightinGale (Oct 27, 2005)

*re: Are people with SA less inhibited in intimate situations*

Sex is a powerful thing. It can sustain a relationship long after the emotional/mental part has faded.

Anyways, that being said my last boyfriend said he was surprised I was such a freak in bed because I'm so reserved with my clothes on


----------



## Airick10 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: re: Are people with SA less inhibited in intimate situat*



NightinGale said:


> Anyways, that being said my last boyfriend said he was surprised I was such a freak in bed because I'm so reserved with my clothes on


That's why we love you NightinGale


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

*re: Are people with SA less inhibited in intimate situations*

Yeah, I'm usually less shy when it comes to intimate situations. I'm fully comfortable with my boyfriend.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

*re: Are people with SA less inhibited in intimate situations*

I've never been in this situation, maybe that is why I can't understand it. But why would you feel less SA with your clothes off than with them on?


----------



## path0gen (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: re: Are people with SA less inhibited in intimate situat*



Classified said:


> I've never been in this situation, maybe that is why I can't understand it. But why would you feel less SA with your clothes off than with them on?


It's difficult to explain when there's no basis for comparison but sex is, first and foremost, a physical act. The ability to carry on a conversation and articulate yourself rarely come into play and, once you have the basic mechanics down, there's not much else to do but enjoy the experience. It's intense, passionate, unbridled gratification, the anti-thesis to the scary, angsty world on the other side of your bedroom door. If your partner is willing and open-minded, the sky is the sexual limit--you'd be surprised at just how freaky and experimental you can be when you have no where else to channel the energy you devote to maintaining your anxiety except into sex.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

*re: Are people with SA less inhibited in intimate situations*

i feel the same way. im more relaxed around the person. now if they could only put this emotion into a pill


----------



## Lyric Suite (Mar 16, 2006)

vicente said:


> If I ever find myself in an intimate situation I think I would be very into it.


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

*re: Are people with SA less inhibitted in intimate situation*

I do feel more comfortable in intimate situations. Too bad it's been years :sigh


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

*re: Are people with SA less inhibitted in intimate situation*

I dont think this would have anything to do with SA....some people without SA range from wild to reserved.....it varies from person to person...:stu


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I dunno. Anyone want to help me find out? :lol 

:fall


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

njodis said:


> I dunno. Anyone want to help me find out? :lol
> 
> :fall


anyone? might want to narrow it down :stu


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I read something somewhere... maybe on an autism site, but having sex is considered the only time such a person considers themselves like a normal person. No talking, no guessing, just do it and enjoy it. Just like regular people do. 

I think of it being that way with SA and sex. Sex is just physical and should be easy to do. All the talking and getting to know the other person is done with and behind one at that point.

And to go with the topic, I imagine I would like sex just as much as a regular guy.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

*re: Are people with SA less inhibitted in intimate situation*

Thinking is pretty much my enemy. Overthinking, anyway. Sex isn't really about thinking, and in fact, the sex part of my brain kind of disables the thinking part, which is sort of nice.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

*re: Are people with SA less inhibitted in intimate situation*

Maybe its just your natural animal urges showing themselves. Like I'm sure some people have less SA when they eat. And you're probably making the same sound as when you eat. "Grunt, grunt, slobber." Its you reverting back into your natural precivilization selves.

I have no experience in the sex arena, though. And I'm self conscious about eating. I don't know anything, really.


----------



## NightinGale (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: re: Are people with SA less inhibitted in intimate situa*



Atticus said:


> in fact, the sex part of my brain kind of disables the thinking part, which is sort of nice.


hahhahah, this is why i love men <3


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

sex sounds like the most awkward situation ever, for me. if i was ever comfortable with my body and around a significant other, than i think i would be um, less inhibitted.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

*re: Are people with SA less inhibitted in intimate situation*

Once I'm comfortable with her and we're both ready to take it to that level, I'm definately less inhibitted. My mind shuts down and natural instincts take over. I turn into an animal. *AH-NEE-MAL!!!!!* rawrarwrarwrrarw

and its usually a surprise to her and shes like wow i thought you were shy. tee hee :evil


----------



## mranonhello (Nov 13, 2003)

*re: Are people with SA less inhibitted in intimate situation*

<-- animal too :boogie


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

*re: Are people with SA less inhibitted in intimate situation*

I woulnd't know :lol but interesting post.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: re: Are people with SA less inhibitted in intimate situa*



Your Lover Scrub Ducky said:


> Once I'm comfortable with her and we're both ready to take it to that level, I'm definately less inhibitted. My mind shuts down and natural instincts take over. I turn into an animal. *AH-NEE-MAL!!!!!* rawrarwrarwrrarw


AWWW YEAH! haha

I get lost in the moment, that's how it feels.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

*re: Are people with SA less inhibitted in intimate situation*

It's interesting that you have that reaction in intimate situations while being shy otherwise. I've never been in any type of intimate situation so I don't know how I would behave but I think I would be comfortable. Of course a "first time" would be awkward.

Perhaps a reason for your reaction is that we, as people who have social problems, spend so much time wondering whether people like us and trying to find the exactly right way to acquit ourselves in any given social situation (and worrying about it extensively) instead of just going with the flow. That causes us to hold ourselves back and keep our emotions in check. But if you're at the point where you're going to be intimate with someone, you know for sure that they like you and you like them, so that barrier of awkwardness and uncertainty is gone and you can just be completely open and not hold yourself back.


----------



## Airick10 (May 10, 2007)

*re: Are people with SA less inhibitted in intimate situation*

I'm concerned about it. I've been in strip clubs a couple times and when I'm getting a dance of any sort, I don't move. I can't stop analyzing and thinking instead of just relaxing and letting it go. Often times the girls are asking me if I'm okay lol

That's the only way I see myself reacting.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: re: Are people with SA less inhibitted in intimate situa*



Airick10 said:


> I'm concerned about it. I've been in strip clubs a couple times and when I'm getting a dance of any sort, I don't move. I can't stop analyzing and thinking instead of just relaxing and letting it go. Often times the girls are asking me if I'm okay lol
> 
> That's the only way I see myself reacting.


Perhaps that's because, when you're in some strip club, you don't have any affection for the women. I think a person would have to feel affection for someone to feel comfortable around them physically.


----------



## Airick10 (May 10, 2007)

*re: Are people with SA less inhibitted in intimate situation*

Yeah, that's a good point. I really don't know for sure, I really haven't felt affection for anyone.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*re: Are people with SA less inhibitted in intimate situation*

Strip clubs are different from having a one-on-one intimate experience with someone you're into. I'd like to get a lap dance from a hot (female) stripper, but I imagine I'd be nervous as hell, plus there are others watching.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

To the OP: Yup thats me to a fine point. I totally relax once it all starts, like a drug - its always very intense for me and I like to really feel that connection, especially when you can feel each others heartbeats going at the same speed. The fact that i can notice these things shows me how relaxed I must be at the time. Its a very strong experience for me and I normally come out of it feeling a lot more intensely about the girl afterwards. I'm sure there is some neurotransmitter type explanation, but I prefer the experience based version!!

Ross


----------

